# Prothane Six-Shooter Driveshaft Couplers



## 06_TorridGTO (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Was just curious if anyone had installed these and had any ill effects (vibrations, damage, ect.)?

Only found one 'review' but would like some more insight if it's out there.

Thanks in advance,

Jake


----------

